# Achat iPad a New York



## Olivier.w (2 Mai 2010)

Bonjour, 
Je suis a New york et j'ai acheter dans un Apple Store 2 iPad.
J'en aie besoin encore de 3.

Plus de 24 heure après je suis retourne dans un autre Apple store en acheter et informatiquement j'ai pas pus car il m'ont dit que c'est 2 par personne a vie!

Ce qui est bizarre c'est qu'avant on ma mal renseignier et on m'avais dit que c'est 2 par personne sous tranche de 24 heure.

A votre avis si je retenté d'en acheter avec une autre carte de crédit mais qui porte mon même nom que la carte de crédit précédente est ce que ça marcheras?

Sinon quelqu'un peut me dire la methode pour en acheter?

Est ce que je peu les trouver dans un autre magasin que Apple Store a New York?

Merci de m'aider.


----------



## DarkMoineau (2 Mai 2010)

En fait, ils ont du mal à soutenir la vente, et surtout, ils ne veulent pas que tu achètes plusieurs iPad pour les revendre en France, donc tant qu'il ne sera pas mondialement sorti, tu ne pourras en acheter plus de deux.


----------



## MacSedik (3 Mai 2010)

Tu n'es pas le premier a être dans ce cas de figure. 

Apple de toute façon a mis en place un achat en gros que pour les établissements scolaires et entreprises. Pour éviter toute prolifération du marché gris et les abus qui s'en suivent (cf. les prix pratiqués par certains..., la garantie, la concurrence faite aux Stores nationaux...).


----------



## Gwen (3 Mai 2010)

Avec une autre carte, ça doit passer. Heureusement, car il se peut bien que deux personnes ayant le même nom veuillent acheter un iPad


----------

